# Looking for an all around "rod reel combo" recommendation



## great white (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all. 

I've do some commercial fishing and jigging, but I've never been much of an "angler".

I'm looking for a recommendation for a "do it all" rod and reel combo.

Whenever I've fished the banks and whatnot, we usually grab whatever is in the closet and go. 

But now that my 12' boat is nearing completion, I'd like to have something that will stay with it. 

Obviously, space is limited. About two rods is about all I'll have room for (mine and the missus).

Cash is tight (who isn't?). I know a couple rigs is preferred, but I can't swing that.

I've got two cheap mitchel spin cast reels on rods from somewhere (probably wally world or something).

I'd like to spend a little bit for a couple decent rigs but don't know what to buy. They're most for casting and sinking lures and baits, but it won't be live bait. 

It's trout and salmon around here, but I'm military and could end up anywhere fishing anything.

Anyone have a combo recommendation for what is admittedly a challenging situation?


----------



## Drewgill (Feb 23, 2012)

What kind of price range are we looking at, Great White?

I'm assuming you want a spinning combo?


----------



## great white (Feb 23, 2012)

Drewgill said:


> What kind of price range are we looking at, Great White?
> 
> I'm assuming you want a spinning combo?



Price?

Dunno.

Maybe a 100 bucks per? Or is that going to just buy me more "junk"?


----------



## Drewgill (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll assume your are looking for a spinning combo.

You can definitely work with $100, but you’ll be fairly limited. Just realize that at that price point you will be looking mostly at the bottom end of the product lines.

You may benefit from buying a pre-assembled combo from Bass Pro or Cabelas. You can save a decent amount going this route.

For example, here is a $100 combo from BPS:
https://www.basspro.com/Shimano-Sedona-FD-Reel/Bass-Pro-Shops-Tourney-Special-IM7-Premium-Graphite-Rod-Spinning-Combos/product/10201566/140639

Good reel and a decent rod. 

If buying separately, you may look at these rods:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_Vengeance_Spinning_Rods/descpage-AVS.html
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Okuma_Reflexion_Spinning_Rods/descpage-ORFSR.html
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Shimano_Sellus_Spinning_Rods/descpage-SLSP.html

And these reels:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Pflueger_President_Spinning_Reel/descpage-PPR9.html
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_Cardinal_503_ALBi_Spinning_Reels/descpage-AGC5I.html
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Legalis_Spinning_Reels/descpage-DLS.html

Pretty much any combination of the above would result in a decent setup around $100 (Free shipping from TW over $50).

If you where bass fishing, I would probably suggest a 7’ Medium or Medium-Heavy rod for all purpose duty, however, someone else may need to chime about catching trout and salmon. 

I personally think the rod is the most important component of a spinning setup. If you bump your price range up to $150, your options really start to open up, as most manufactures have some nice rods at the $100 price point (Falcon Bucoo, St. Croix Mojo, Shimano Compre, etc.).

P.S. eBay and Amazon can be good places to look for new rods and reels at discounted prices.

Wow, that got long in hurry…


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice write up! :beer:

I would go with combo number 1 from basspro. That is a very decent setup for the price.

6'6 or 7 foot medium heavy.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a bit of a different recommendation based on the fact that today you're in one place, but being in the military who knows where you'll be next. That bps combo is probably fine for lakes and what-not, but you may find yourself stationed in the Gulf or on the Atlantic/Pacific, in which case you'll be going to the store again. Check into a lightweight rod and put a Penn Battle on it. 2000 series would be enough for just about everything. The only thing it probably won't be good for is really small stuff, but it'll handle a gnarly redfish or snook if you ever need it to.


----------



## J.P. (Apr 19, 2012)

penn battle is an excellent reel for it's price, but if you downgrade a bit, you'll have a penn fierce combo for less than $80. the fierce is one step lower down penn's shelf, but it's almost the same as the battle. if you can afford to add a little more to your budget, i think it's better to buy a pair of fierce 2000s for you and the wife, then get yourself a fierce 4000 combo for bigger game. at the same price range, i think buying diffrent "lesser" combos will give you better value for money than buying the "better" combo do it all.


----------



## linehand (Jun 25, 2012)

When I'm fishing out of a 12' boat I use a shorter rod. I have a couple 5'9" Fenwick HMG graphite rods model GS 59MF medium w med fast action paired w Diawa AIRD 2500SH reel. Very good feel and won't clunk your fishing buddy in the head when spinning around.


----------



## atxjess (Jun 25, 2012)

I recommend The Emmrod. I believe it would be perfect for what your looking. I have a packer model and I really enjoy it. And I've tested the claim that it can cast the same as a 6' rod with very good results as there almost identical. My setup cost right at $100. It's a Qualia Mul 10 reel and the Packer rod. Also it's very portable and heavy duty enough for sharks yet light enough for perch.

Check It out here and see what you think.
https://www.emmrod.com/

P.S. I am in no way affiliated with Emmrod. But I have been fishing for 10 years and have only liked my fly rod better. :lol:


----------



## wihil (Jun 26, 2012)

St. Croix 7' Triumph Med action, Shimano Sedona reel. That's been my go-to for years and still does a great job on almost everything.


----------

